# U.S. Trade with the Philippines



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It took me a while but in another post, I mentioned something about a possible new trade agreement between the U.S. and the Philippines so here's the link.

https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Trade-War/US-sees-Philippines-as-next-candidate-for-FTA :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> It took me a while but in another post, I mentioned something about a possible new trade agreement between the U.S. and the Philippines so here's the link.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Trade-War/US-sees-Philippines-as-next-candidate-for-FTA :fingerscrossed:


Sounds pretty good but what does the Philippines have to offer in trading other than rice and a few 
Filipina girls that want to get married?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trade goods*



Asian Spirit said:


> Sounds pretty good but what does the Philippines have to offer in trading other than rice and a few
> Filipina girls that want to get married?


Good point, maybe banana, coconut or other tropical products because next we will be renegotiating with Mexico but I do know that the supplement company I worked for got raw materials from the Philippines for their many supplements and vitamins one item we sold was for cancerous tumors on the head area some sort of salve made out of an extract of eggplant, I got a lot of feedback that this worked to shrink and rid the tumor of several customers, the small tube cost was $25 and was manufactured in the Philippines, many of our herbs, special coconut oil and coffee were from the Philippines. 

I'm hoping they allow more of our products into the Philippines for less than what we are paying now the U.S. is looking for other Asian nations because of the China tariffs so maybe we can work something out without the tariff charge.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actually the Philippines exports quite alot to the US and they are items you wouldn't normally think would come from the Philippines.

https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/phl/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cigars exported to the U.S.*



Ram1957 said:


> Actually the Philippines exports quite alot to the US and they are items you wouldn't normally think would come from the Philippines.
> 
> https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/phl/


I was ordering cigars on a bidding site and these cigars were from the Philippines and my cost was $10 a box but when I got here and went to their factory in San Pedro Laguna the price was nearly double and now probably triple due to the sin tax right there at the factory.

I think Stevia is also exported from here and the price is much higher than I want to pay but sure miss this with my coffee so I might start buying this natural zero calorie sweetener, I used to get this free from my company.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty good and sounds like there are many export products from here. Mangos would be a good one if there are issues with Mexico. Our Philippine mangoes are much better than those from Mexico and would be a good seller back home in the States. Something else would be the handmade crafts from here. We have a friend that has a wood carving business. Everything from spoons to bowls and nick nacks. They get a contract for even just one type wood bowl from Walmart they order 200,000 to say nothing of all the other items they order. Just last March I think, they had a huge order for some of their product from Pier 1 Imports. Just a small fraction of their income from that would pay for several new cars or pick up trucks if they wanted them. Pretty good deal and with the free trade deal their business would triple in size quickly.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> Actually the Philippines exports quite alot to the US and they are items you wouldn't normally think would come from the Philippines.
> 
> https://atlas.media.mit.edu/en/profile/country/phl/


Interesting stats. I wonder how some of it is counted? Texas Instruments is big here and probably is a big contributor to the exports. However, some of their work is done in freeports and often that is value added work. E.g., import something, add value to it, then export it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem is that Trump only wants to sell US goods not import foreign goods. Any trade deals are going to be very one sided.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> The problem is that Trump only wants to sell US goods not import foreign goods. Any trade deals are going to be very one sided.


I wouldn't be too sure. I thought that also but turns out there are many goods and products to export from here.
On the reverse side in time it would give us easier access to the western products that we either can't get now or have to pay dearly for. Time will tell.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No Tariffs*



Gary D said:


> The problem is that Trump only wants to sell US goods not import foreign goods. Any trade deals are going to be very one sided.


Trump mentioned he wished there weren't any tariffs between countries but many of the other countries won't comply they don't want our products they basically want to sell only theirs to us so he has to renegotiate a new trade deal, the NAFTA agreement that Bill Clinton first introduced.

The Philippines could use some more variety I'm getting tired of seeing the same old products on the shelf, why should I have to go to a specialty food club to get some variety and overpriced products, my daughter though mentioned that most citizens won't buy other brand names they are stuck on the same old brands so I hope that changes.


----------

